# Carrying items on YOU, not on horse



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone keeps some items on themselves instead of in saddle bags, etc?

I always try to keep my phone, GPS and a few other small things on me instead of on the saddle, just in case my horse and I unexpectedly part ways.

If you do, what do you use to carry it? 
I've been using a fanny pack, but I'm trying to find something different. I feel like it throws my balance off slightly. I also don't like the thick nylon waist strap, as if I do come off my horse it may get stuck on something and not readily rip...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep my cell phone in a pouch that clips to my belt loop. And I usually have a pocket knife in my pocket.
My trainer just had an incident where her young horse threw her on a solo ride and then took off. She had gotten complacent and had her phone in the saddle bag. Ended up having to walk over a mile home, found her horse and her neighbor took her to the ER with a broken wrist and cuts that needed stitched. 


ALWAYS carry your phone on your person! Your horse can't use it.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a Columbia GRT fishing type vest (that doesn't look like one)that carries what I dont want on the horse. That style vest are cool, lightweight and loaded with pockets. It might also be a utility or photography vest. It just doesn't have that fishing vest look.

Number one rule.... cell phone stays on person NOT horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a really small waist pack, the kind trail runners wear. In it I keep my truck/trailer keys, drivers license, one credit card, a 20 dollar bill, a Leatherman multi-tool, chapstick, and my phone. I never even notice it while riding. It's about the bigness of a hotdog, but flatter. I would prefer to carry my multitool in a belt sheath, but I wear riding tights or breeches and the belt loops on those things are barely strong enough to hold a belt, seems to me.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I use a leg safe. Having cracked my phone screen to the point it doesn't work, I figured that if I fell off, more chance in me cracking it if it is closer to my center of gravity, so went with the ankle.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I use a leg safe. Having cracked my phone screen to the point it doesn't work, I figured that if I fell off, more chance in me cracking it if it is closer to my center of gravity, so went with the ankle.


Now that would bother me. Do you notice it while riding? And then, to gain access you have to bend over. I don't like bending over, makes me dizzy!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I use a leg safe. Having cracked my phone screen to the point it doesn't work, I figured that if I fell off, more chance in me cracking it if it is closer to my center of gravity, so went with the ankle.


I'm afraid where we ride it would get ripped off in the brush. Fastened to ones waist I would think would be more prone to getting broken that why I choose a vest or my back pocket. Some back pockets dont work well for phones though. One needs to check before heading out.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I often ride through this (the sides not the trail)










and it hasn't gotten ripped off yet; its really quite secure

Once I got used to it, I don't notice it at all any more than having a fanny pack around my hips and having the fanny pack flop around when cantering.......drives me nuts.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

arm-band cell phone case holder from riding warehouse, it keeps my phone on me at all times also always wear a belt w/ a multi-tool on it

truck keys are always in my pocket


i will say the arm band one isn't the best, i have found i can strap it just above my knee and be satisfied with it, arms always slides upper leg the strap isn't super long


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried one of those leg safes before, fitted for my thigh, then for my calf and finally for my ankle. I personally couldn't get used to it! I like the idea of it, though!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

For a long time, I also used one of those runners belts, but I found that it annoyingly slapped into the saddle when I was posting (maybe that says something about the "animated" [bone-jarring?] trot my mare has ). So I switched to a high-visibility lightweight vest: Safe Riders Gear. I like that this doubles as something that truly does slow down cars when we're riding on the road. And the final bonus is that this particular company makes everything in America.

The vest has a couple of easily accessible pockets that hold a phone, gloves, etc. I don't generally keep too much with me but also only ride for an hour or two at a time. 

It looks dorky, but works for me!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

egrogan said:


> The vest has a couple of easily accessible pockets that hold a phone, gloves, etc. I don't generally keep too much with me but also only ride for an hour or two at a time.
> 
> It looks dorky, but works for me!


Better dorky than dead any day!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

These are all great ideas!

I know I've tried a vest before, it just wasn't comfortable for me. I think my phone bounced around too much for my taste.

I did just order a Cashel ankle safe off of amazon, so I'll give that a try! I threw a TrailMax pommel pouch in my order for good measure


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

JulieG said:


> These are all great ideas!
> 
> I know I've tried a vest before, it just wasn't comfortable for me. I think my phone bounced around too much for my taste.
> 
> I did just order a Cashel ankle safe off of amazon, so I'll give that a try! I threw a TrailMax pommel pouch in my order for good measure


Did you get the small cashel or big one? The little one is what I have and it has plenty of space for a phone and keys.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride in a sports bra on trails. Phone, any necessary keys (Some of our public trails around here have gates that require keys that I have access to) and my medical ID card stay in my bra. I usually put a granola bar in my pocket. I ride with my knee wrapped in an ace bandage, which is both support for it and emergency wrapping supplies should I need. Hopefully that's enough to get my help if I part ways with my equine.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Since we ride in an area where cell phones are useless, a flare or whistle is better for letting the world know we need help. Vehicle keys are in a pocket, a whistle on a string around my neck, and a multi tool in a holder fastened to my belt. Fortunately our mare has always circled back to me or stopped quickly if we depart company----she's been trained that a dropped rein means stop and stand since as an EMT, I've bailed off her quickly to led assistance to a downed rider.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I like vests myself, knife is in my pocket, along with keys, cash, and wallet. In my shirt or vest pocket I have my "survival" kit. It is an altoids tin, with a lighter and few zip fire started tabs, some hard candy and a couple of teabags.
This little doodad came to be after a trail ride with some old friends I hadn't seen in a long time, on a trail I, literally had ridden dozens of times. Hilarity and grabassity ensued and I totally missed the turn, realized it too late, and we had to spend the night in the woods without a fire or food. I still get grief about it too.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Reining, I got the small one. I read a few reviews and the big one sounded too big for my needs, although the reviews for the medium one said it didn't feel bulky either.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also ride where cell phones are useless.
I don't carry my keys on me, they are back at the truck and trailer, in a place who I am riding with knows, in case they wind up needing to go back without me 
No, I don't really carry anything on me, although I should learn how to use bear spray, and keep that on me!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I do carry emergency supplies, but they are on my horse. 

If I spend the night, so does my horse!
We did have all of our horses, except one, leave during a blizzard one night, when we were packed in some 7 hours from base camp
The ones that left were picketed, and the one that stayed, we had tied solid, for some reason, close to our tent.
Taught us to only leave our horses picketed until we went to bed, and then to tie them solid overnight!
If I rode alone in the mountains, I would carry emergency supplies on myself, but since I don't shoot, carry a gun, and there is no cell phone service, I don't ride in the mountains alone, adf thus the likhood of both of us being separated from our horses while the emergency supplies are on them, is nil


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Instead of a vest, I ride in my old cycling shirts. They have three deep pockets on the back side for holding stuff.

My truck has the keypad on the door so I leave keys, etc. in the truck. I carry my phone on me even if I don't have signal, but leave contact info on my horse in case we part ways.

Knife and some first aid stuff and trail bars are in the above mentioned pockets. I clip at least one bottle of water on me, the others are in saddle bags.

I would hate to hike out of somewhere without water!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A bit of cash, a lighter and cigs are about the only things I have on me when out trail riding. Over the years as our "out on the trail" time has shrunk so too has what additional stuff I carry on the horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I ride in a sports bra on trails. Phone, any necessary keys (Some of our public trails around here have gates that require keys that I have access to) and my medical ID card stay in my bra. I usually put a granola bar in my pocket. I ride with my knee wrapped in an ace bandage, which is both support for it and emergency wrapping supplies should I need. Hopefully that's enough to get my help if I part ways with my equine.


You have room in your bra for all that stuff?! :shock: :lol: ;-) There's barely room in my bra for me!

When I trail rode at my old barn, we rode out from the barn and up the mountain, so all I really needed was my cell phone. Since I had a small flip phone, I kept it in my pocket. I also kept my ID in my back pocket.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I also ride with a medical alert bracelet that has my emergency contact, name and birth date along with "No epinephrine unless vitally needed" and "Dysautonomia Patient" for EMTs if the need should arise.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You have room in your bra for all that stuff?! :shock: :lol: ;-) There's barely room in my bra for me!
> .


I have to squish but it works out lol

You should see me at dog training. I put two small tennis balls in my bra on either side and diced up hot dogs in the middle. Zico can't see them, but the joy on his face when I pull a reward from my cleavage is priceless.

I was going to make a bad joke but I am laughing so hard at that statement, I think I'm good  Animal people are weird, but at least we found our own kind. lol


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Animal people are weird, but at least we found our own kind. lol



Not weird...but creative!!!!!!!!


As to the thread subject... I have a small fanny pact for emergency necessities. And I always wear a whistle, when I ride or hike. I bought a GoBelt because it looked like such a neat deal. I am not a large person but it is really small around. If one is larger than a size 6 or 8 it may be too tight. I am going to do a little surgery on the buckle just to make it more comfortable.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> There's barely room in my bra for me!


 :bowwdown:


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Meanwhile I'm so flat chested that I'm pretty sure someone would think my cleavage was rectangular if I shoved my phone in my bra. 

My phone is usually in my jeans pocket. Or I've been known to use a small backpack for trail rides with my lunch inside. Otherwise it goes smush when I eventually go trail blazing and get myself lost, and Kenzie has to wiggle between two tight fitting trees. 

I also have been known to make Noah carry a doggy backpack on rides and make him carry my stuff.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> I like vests myself, knife is in my pocket, along with keys, cash, and wallet. In my shirt or vest pocket I have my "survival" kit. It is an altoids tin, with a lighter and few zip fire started tabs, some hard candy and a couple of teabags.
> This little doodad came to be after a trail ride with some old friends I hadn't seen in a long time, on a trail I, literally had ridden dozens of times. Hilarity and grabassity ensued and I totally missed the turn, realized it too late, and we had to spend the night in the woods without a fire or food. I still get grief about it too.


The altoids tin is a good idea...I carry 2 bic lighters, waterproof matches, flint and steel, and a medicine bottle full of fire log/fire starter but that's in my saddlebags and not on me. 

I think I'll experiment with your idea! I like it....


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I resorted to going old school and buying a Fanny Pack. haha. I thought it would bug me having it on me but I don't find I notice it all that much. I carry all my necessities in it along with a small first aid kit.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I always carry my cell phone on me, it's in a little carry case that I clip on to my belt and because it has slipped off before I have a double headed snap that I attach to it and then to my pants/jeans belt loop so I don't loose it.
I don't do a lot of long trail rides now but have a carry pouch with me attached to the front of the saddle and in it I have a small pair of wire cutters, fold up knife, vet wrap and gauze pads, hoof pick and an extra piece of string in case a rein get broken. My biggest worry is we might get into some wire or through bushy areas, get a cut on the horse's leg from a sharp stick.
If going further away on a trail ride I will carry a fanny pack as well. Then I have a pair of glasses ( old eyes need glasses to read or make a phone call) on a string and a compass also on a string and shoved down in my bra. I seem to have lots of extra storage space there , probably could pack a lunch and store it there.
I keep thinking I should also get a whistle and put it on a string and store with the other stuff. Could be handy if someone has to come out and look for you.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I keep my phone on me when I'm out on the trail, too. I tend to run really hot, so I usually wear a lightweight vest with zipper pockets and tuck my phone away in that while I ride. The rest of my supplies can go in saddle bags, though I usually try and keep a pocket knife on me, too. I've had to cut a rein to save a mare from tearing her mouth open when she stepped on the end of it. Having the knife on me really saved my butt, so I try to make it a rule to carry it now.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad to know I'm not the only one riding in areas where there is no cell phone service.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting how few people carry a hoof pic. Seems a lot more useful than many things people take along.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> Interesting how few people carry a hoof pic. Seems a lot more useful than many things people take along.


Maybe because this is stuff you carry on YOU not the horse. Don't need the hoofpick if you have no horse. 

On my horse I carry a simple horse first aid kit, extra sweater, human first aid kit, yes, a hoofpick, snack, water, a hank of baling twine and some latigo leather, sometimes a camera, and probably some stuff I forgot -- that's just for a little day ride. 

On me I only carry what I might need to get home without my horse. Around here I am never more than a few hours from a road.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm definitely getting ideas for sewing myself a blaze orange riding vest with LOTS of pockets. Like Drafty, I'd need to take out a mortgage if I tried to put anything else in my bra :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> Interesting how few people carry a hoof pic. Seems a lot more useful than many things people take along.


 My hoof pic is in my saddle bags, there is a whole lotta stuff in there, but she wanted to know what was on *me. *
I neglected to say that I also , generally, have a pistol one me as well.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> I neglected to say that I also , generally, have a pistol one me as well.


Same here....or two....

I carry my cell phone in a pouch on my suspenders, and a compass in my shirt pocket....then there's the stuff in my pants pockets...

I carry a hoof pick in my saddle bags too....but almost never need to use it. I carry a lot of stuff in my saddlebags....head lamp, led flash light, parachute cord, first aid stuff in a plastic ziplock bag, maps, uncle bens deet wipes, hand wipes.....fly mask...lead rope.....then there's my horn bag...lol...


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one riding in areas where there is no cell phone service.


Not a lot where we ride either. But if need one just goes to the top of the nearest mountain and one might be able to get some coverage so that's why I take my phone with. That along with its got a tracker so I can keep track of my miles. Oh. and its got a camera too.


----------



## paint gal (Jul 12, 2016)

I always have my phone (reception or not, it has my ICE info), pocketknife and chapstick in a pocket, and usually a pistol on my belt. Everything else is in the saddle bags. I make it a STRONG point to stay with the horse, no mater how dicey it might get. (I have been known to give myself "pep talks" when things get bad. Basically I say "you can do it, you can do it and it hurts to fall off".


Also, the truck keys NEVER go with me. They get stashed somewhere on the truck or trailer. Among other reasons, it would make the worst ride ever to get back and find you lost your keys.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

gottatrot said:


> Interesting how few people carry a hoof pic. Seems a lot more useful than many things people take along.



If you carry a multi-purpose tool, you can get by without a hoof pick. We normally carry the hoof pick in the saddle bags since you really don't want it to gouge your leg/hip if you do a ground check.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a minimalist myself...cell phone in one front pocket and keys in the other. My friends shove a hoof pick in the back pocket of their jeans (or a multi-tool), but I can get a wedged rock out of a hoof with a key so I don't carry one. A huge reason why I'm still resisting getting a "real" phone and still use a burner phone is that it is tiny and fits in my jeans pocket.

I've been launched off my horse a few times and never lost my keys or phone out of my pocket. 

If I ride over ten miles, I bring a cantle pack with water, a granola bar, a knife, sponge, zip ties, string, vet wrap and spare boot if the footing is rough. I think a person should bring a couple benadryl in case they have an unknown allergic reaction to something, but I usually forget it.

The only things I've actually ever _needed_ over the years were my phone and keys/hoof pick.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> The only things I've actually ever _needed_ over the years were my phone and keys/hoof pick.


Well, I needed my saw twice last weekend! Pruning tool got used a lot too....actually fired my revolver a couple of weekends ago.....to put down a suffering pig.

Being a minimalist is fine, I just wouldn't recommend it in rugged remote areas where help is hours if not days away.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

ChitChatChet said:


> Not a lot where we ride either. But if need one just goes to the top of the nearest mountain and one might be able to get some coverage so that's why I take my phone with.


I recently read this article which says if you're lost and signal is marginal, even if the call doesn't go through, it might record info at the tower that can help locate you:
Prof. Hike: This Post Might Save Your Life - Backpacker

(Note a former 911 operator added a comment saying the article overstates things to a degree, but that the info can still be useful.) 

I think I found the article after someone linked to it in a comment section of an article on the woman who got lost & died this spring off the Appalachian Trail in Maine.

Anne


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

avjudge said:


> I recently read this article which says if you're lost and signal is marginal, even if the call doesn't go through, it might record info at the tower that can help locate you:
> Prof. Hike: This Post Might Save Your Life - Backpacker
> 
> (Note a former 911 operator added a comment saying the article overstates things to a degree, but that the info can still be useful.)
> ...


Interesting.

I know that a text will often go through when a call wont.

What I REALLY want is a Delorme In Reach. Would be so nice to have a preloaded message to send to dh saying Hey! we are staying a few more days as we are always wishing we could spend just one more day or 2 when we are out.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> Interesting how few people carry a hoof pic. Seems a lot more useful than many things people take along.


We are one but never used it. I imagine when we do another ultra light it will stay home. I have a pocket knife and one of my dd's has a multi tool so hoof pick isn't needed.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

avjudge said:


> I think I found the article after someone linked to it in a comment section of an article on the woman who got lost & died this spring off the Appalachian Trail in Maine.
> 
> Anne


That story was so heartbreaking-the rescuers were agonizingly close to where she has hunkered down trying to survive, but she was so weak when they passed by her she couldn't signal to them. I'll see if I can find the article about it when I'm back in front of my computer-it happened not all that far from where we live and I know it was written about in the New Hampshire media.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

egrogan said:


> That story was so heartbreaking


I grew up (and my father still lives) with the Mahoosuc stretch of the AT (NH) pretty much in my back yard, and live by Boston now, but didn't hear about it until the New York Times ran a story this spring:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/27/us/missing-hiker-geraldine-largay-appalachian-trail-maine.html


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link @avjudge. I could swear I read about it somewhere else but maybe it was that story you posted. Who knows. Sad story though!

*waves to you from NH*


----------

